
Pragmatic rules of web accessibility that will stick to your mind - tiagorg
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/pragmatic-rules-of-web-accessibility-that-will-stick-to-your-mind-9d3eb85a1a28
======
tiagorg
A refresher on web accessibility (ADA, WCAG, WAI-ARIA, impairment types and
exclusions) and 3 practical rules that will stick to your mind and give you
guidance on implementing a11y in your project.

